# wow I wonder about some people



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I know i'm going story crazy today sorry guys 
I just got back from a walk with Dodger and some lady drives toward me turns around and yells out the passenger side window, "is your dog friendly?" obviously eyeing Dodger like he's going to jump through the car window and eat her. I gave her a weird look and reply "yes he's very friendly loves everybody and everything" I asked her why and if she wanted to come out and meet him. She replies "it's just there's a lot of senior citizens and small dogs around this area" I kinda stood there staring at her like why would you say that. She continues to stare at Dodger and me with a look of hate and disgust and then drives off. 

anyone else have strange encounters like this?


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

what a b word...i would have said that he would eat her. lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You should have asked to see her dog police badge. Some people are just idiots and set in their ways. The best you can do is ignore them and prove them wrong by walking around a friendly and happy dog. People hate to be wrong.

Something like that never happened to me, but it did to my younger sister while walking Lucy. Lucy was probably about 6 months old at the time and my sister's tiny. Probably 100 pounds soaking wet. So she's walking around and some lady comes out of no where yelling at my sister how it's the law that she has to walk viscious dogs with a muzzle at all times. Lucy's now two and she still hasn't met someone she didn't love and this was when she was a 6 month old pup. 

The lady starts going on about the muzzle and how she's going to report her to the police and the town. Luckily I've never run into this lady because she wouldn't say that stuff to me, but my sister was kind of just shocked and didn't know what to say. Some people are just nuts.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

maybe she was warning you about all the little ankle biters (aka kleenex box dogs) in the area so you could prepare for them to be HORRIBLY behaved!....Nine times out of ten, you will see a beautifully trained GSD with his/her eyes on mom/dad walking peacefully, only to be startled out of the tranquility by some out of control 15 pound yapper nearly strangling itself as it tries to play "big dog" with a GSD....yup, we're the problem!!!
I feel your pain, frustration and disbelief....and so do most of us!!!! Discrimination based on breed....there are a few that get this treatment.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL @ This thread; Yes; the other day I was walking Zaidy; and an older lady and a boy approached us in the alley; the boy had to be about 8 or so; and the older woman *attempted* to whisper; "That dog is NOT friendly, walk over here by me" and of course as they got closer, the boy asked to pet Zaidy; I said sure; she loves people, he came over... and Zaidy licked him to death; The lady stood there frozen; looking quite silly for judging us...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and be nice. The true ambassador to the GSD breed will be the owner/handler focused on first.
Many people have had bad experiences with the breed, I know of one case that just happened a couple nights ago. A FB friend had her GSD out walking(luckily w/out her two children tagging along) and another GSD broke out of his home and attacked her dog. She had to go to an E-vet for treatment.

We want to show the best side and it starts with us as the handler~if we take attitudes against the people who may be ignorant or afraid, then it just keeps the judgement alive.
I agree the other breeds make it bad for all of us, but we as GSD owners can at least show good character by representing the breed in a nice manner.
I have two GSD's that can be reactive, but they are only that way when other dogs charge at them, because the owners haven't properly contained or trained them.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> maybe she was warning you about all the little ankle biters (aka kleenex box dogs) in the area so you could prepare for them to be HORRIBLY behaved!....Nine times out of ten, you will see a beautifully trained GSD with his/her eyes on mom/dad walking peacefully, only to be startled out of the tranquility by some out of control 15 pound yapper nearly strangling itself as it tries to play "big dog" with a GSD....yup, we're the problem!!!
> I feel your pain, frustration and disbelief....and so do most of us!!!! Discrimination based on breed....there are a few that get this treatment.


there's this little ankle biter that wasn't on a leash ran out and attack my other dog Molly once i was really really POed at the owner (not the dog) for letting her dog run out and attack my already timid dog. Today I saw it out with her owner when I was walking Dodger and I was thinking to myself oh please let it be on a leash oh please because I didn't know how Dodger would react to a small dog attacking him and I didn't want to find out. luckily it was on a leash. It still acted crazy running in circles, lunging, barking. I was really proud of Dodge because he ignored the dog and walked on by as if the dog wasn't even there.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and be nice. The true ambassador to the GSD breed will be the owner/handler focused on first.
> Many people have had bad experiences with the breed, I know of one case that just happened a couple nights ago. A FB friend had her GSD out walking(luckily w/out her two children tagging along) and another GSD broke out of his home and attacked her dog. She had to go to an E-vet for treatment.
> 
> We want to show the best side and it starts with us as the handler~if we take attitudes against the people who may be ignorant or afraid, then it just keeps the judgement alive.
> ...


I completely agree, I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and not to judge them. But it was the way she was saying it. She was talking to me like a child and didn't know any better. I had DOdger in a heel when she pulled up and he wasn't out of control. As soon as she started talking I put Dodger in a sit/stay and answered her questions politely and listened to her concerns, it was just the way she acted and spoke to me shocked me.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> We want to show the best side and it starts with us as the handler~if we take attitudes against the people who may be ignorant or afraid, then it just keeps the judgement alive.
> I agree the other breeds make it bad for all of us, but we as GSD owners can at least show good character by representing the breed in a nice manner.


I don't think any one here has taken any kind of attitude at the ignorant people! In fact, given what some have gone through, they have shown beyond good character! At least there is the venue for all of us to vent our frustration, rather than street fights breaking out lol!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm not saying anyone has...but I know it happens because "it happens" so much, so we tend to get defensive. The person in this instance sounds like a busybody who is condenscending...for people like that you just go on about your life, and ignore them. It probably gets to them more than any reaction or action ever would.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I get asked that a lot, it seems silly because Chrono is usually wagging his tail like a moron and whining to go meet them. Whenever people ask if he's friendly in a snotty way I always want to say, "Yes he is, but I'm not."


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> there's this little ankle biter that wasn't on a leash ran out and attack my other dog Molly once i was really really POed at the owner (not the dog) for letting her dog run out and attack my already timid dog. Today I saw it out with her owner when I was walking Dodger and I was thinking to myself oh please let it be on a leash oh please because I didn't know how Dodger would react to a small dog attacking him and I didn't want to find out. luckily it was on a leash. It still acted crazy running in circles, lunging, barking. I was really proud of Dodge because he ignored the dog and walked on by as if the dog wasn't even there.


this is how shilo has gotten attaked. she is very submissive and owners let their dogs sun and attack her. and they just say "oh shes fine! it wasnt as bad as it sounded" well you dont know how this effects her emotionally.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> this is how shilo has gotten attaked. she is very submissive and owners let their dogs sun and attack her. and they just say "oh shes fine! it wasnt as bad as it sounded" well you dont know how this effects her emotionally.


Molly's already a timid dog, she's been attacked by my friends Chocolate Lab that we swear is psycho, she doesn't have her anymore thank goodness. I was riding my bike with Molly when this evil little thing ran after her and was attacking her poor Molly was hoofing it just to get away from her I jumped off the bike to guard my dog from the little pip squeak and the owner came and said sorry, but that would have never have happened if the dog had been on a leash in the first place. and all I could think was thank God i didn't have Dodger with me I probably would have been yanked off that bike so fast I wouldn't have known what hit me.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

oh i know, shilo is now (sometimes..) fear attacking.. so we dont take her to parks anymore, when the dog actually hurts her she attacks or barks back, but when she was little a german shepherd and a mix breed attacked her and shilo has scares from it (i do not blame the dogs because the owners had treats! at a dog park :/) but shilo ran so fast i have never seen her run so fast, then another time a little dog grabed onto her very agressivly and punctured her skin and shilo bit back..


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> oh i know, shilo is now (sometimes..) fear attacking.. so we dont take her to parks anymore, when the dog actually hurts her she attacks or barks back, but when she was little a german shepherd and a mix breed attacked her and shilo has scares from it (i do not blame the dogs because the owners had treats! at a dog park :/) but shilo ran so fast i have never seen her run so fast, then another time a little dog grabed onto her very agressivly and punctured her skin and shilo bit back..


hence why people who own little dogs need to stop treating them like babies and more like the dogs that they are. We'd have a lot more stable /well-behaved little dogs in this world if people did this. It saddens me to have little dogs act like this. I don't want to find out what Dodger would do to this little dog if it ever tried to attack him chances are he'll bite the other dog and I'll get a lawsuit because of Dodge's breed even though the little dog started it. if you look at fights between little dogs and bigger dogs chances are the little dog started it. It's sad.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

exactly!! i know our dogs are our babies but we have to show our dominance and stop treating them like literal children, i totally agree! a shiba inu was off leash at a park i was walking threw (shilo was on leash) and shilo starts wagging her whole body of course as the dog comes up and grabs hold of shilos leg, shilo tryed to attack her back but i pulled the dog off and held him in my arm untill the owner came over, she said the dog had sliped out of its collar and like you said i am affraid of shilo hurting another dog when it started in.. or when a little dog starts something and shilo barks or bites back they look at me like i have a horibal dog and shouldnt be there! its not her fault, i would stand up for my self too


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> exactly!! i know our dogs are our babies but we have to show our dominance and stop treating them like literal children, i totally agree! a shiba inu was off leash at a park i was walking threw (shilo was on leash) and shilo starts wagging her whole body of course as the dog comes up and grabs hold of shilos leg, shilo tryed to attack her back but i pulled the dog off and held him in my arm untill the owner came over, she said the dog had sliped out of its collar and like you said i am affraid of shilo hurting another dog when it started in.. or when a little dog starts something and shilo barks or bites back they look at me like i have a horibal dog and shouldnt be there! its not her fault, i would stand up for my self too


what you could do that might help next time is be calm and assertive and claim your space and the dog will more than likely stop and turn away. My grandma who owned Molly before me babied her and carried her like a little human baby literally and Molly has so many issues now it's annoying, she has really really bad SA so I can't even leave her outside for 5 seconds before she starts to cry and loud too it sounds like i'm killing her when i'm not even touching her. this all started because my grandma humanized her for ten years. extremely hard to break all her bad habits but we're working on it.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bah! Humbug!

When I lived in my townhouse one of the neighbors had a nasty little brown bitch who would attack Tasha's ankles everytime we walked out the gate. I called A/C several times on the gross little animal but the owners kept letting her run loose. 

One day it was going after Tash, I had heavy leather snow boots on, and I kicked it hard down the hill. Yeah, it stopped going after Tash, but I've always felt guilty about being forced to do that to an animal. I would have preferred kicking the owner's butt down the hill. 

I guess the owners got tired of A/C being called because finally the dog didn't come back from the pound or maybe they moved or gave it away. Anyway, I celebrated the day I didn't have to see the ugly little thing any longer.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah shilo has horible SA, and i think she has many anxious habbits  next year we were thinking of getting a second dog, but we have to make sure she is good before so, but i think she would love a friend and maybe feel more pack like maybe but im not sure


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

arycrest said:


> Bah! Humbug!
> 
> When I lived in my townhouse one of the neighbors had a nasty little brown bitch who would attack Tasha's ankles everytime we walked out the gate. I called A/C several times on the gross little animal but the owners kept letting her run loose.
> 
> ...


that's so sad that you had to kick the dog down a hill for the owners to realize to do something about it.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

arycrest said:


> Bah! Humbug!
> 
> When I lived in my townhouse one of the neighbors had a nasty little brown bitch who would attack Tasha's ankles everytime we walked out the gate. I called A/C several times on the gross little animal but the owners kept letting her run loose.
> 
> ...


haha a dalmation attacked my friends dog (tony) once and he grabbed the dog and threw him off, he gave tony scars. and the owners actted like it was nothing! makes me cringe..


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> yeah shilo has horible SA, and i think she has many anxious habbits  next year we were thinking of getting a second dog, but we have to make sure she is good before so, but i think she would love a friend and maybe feel more pack like maybe but im not sure


what i do with molly is I gave her a certain place in my house to lay on that's not near me but she can see me, and she's not allowed to follow me around the house unless i release her. it's also really bad for dogs with SA to sleep in the same room as their owners so Molly sleeps out of my room in the hallway. It's gotten a little better a far cry from where she was three years ago, but she's still really bad lol. oh and if she cries or barks i completely ignore her because if I look at her or tell her to be quiet i'm just giving her what she wants which is attention. i only give her attention when she's stopped crying so she understands that crying= no attention no crying= attention.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks for the tips!  ill defanatly try thoughs!  do you do much for the submission? im not sure what i should do for that or if i should just let her grow out of it? its not nearly as bad as it was.. i just want more focas in return


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> thanks for the tips!  ill defanatly try thoughs!  do you do much for the submission? im not sure what i should do for that or if i should just let her grow out of it? its not nearly as bad as it was.. i just want more focas in return


like submissive in what way?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

submissive toward other dogs


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> submissive toward other dogs


if she's submissive to other dogs that's good if she's dominate towards other dogs that can be bad seeing as the other dog could not like it and it could cause a fight. I always make sure my dogs are in a calm submissive state and I take them to the dogs not the other way around where they're taking me to the dogs it helps me control the situation and I always present butt first I never let them meet nose to nose that could also cause a fight. hope I answered your question.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

thank you very much  just the other day she played (great play) with the cutest puppy! she loves pups  her boy friend tony (three times bigger than her) we meet him every thursday, she is now becoming dominate over him and showing him who is boss but they are so cute  i love her playing with other dogs ONE ON ONE becasue she opens up so well and just loves it so very much! it makes me so proud


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would have with a straight face yet told her, "Good, he hasn't had his lunch yet."

What a total zero. 

I am glad that you did not subject your dog to actually touching her. When our dogs out of the ordinary shy away or growl at people, it is probably someone who is exuding this hateful feeling toward them.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> I would have with a straight face yet told her, "Good, he hasn't had his lunch yet."
> 
> What a total zero.
> 
> I am glad that you did not subject your dog to actually touching her. When our dogs out of the ordinary shy away or growl at people, it is probably someone who is exuding this hateful feeling toward them.


yea or scared,nervous,anxious.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> thank you very much  just the other day she played (great play) with the cutest puppy! she loves pups  her boy friend tony (three times bigger than her) we meet him every thursday, she is now becoming dominate over him and showing him who is boss but they are so cute  i love her playing with other dogs ONE ON ONE becasue she opens up so well and just loves it so very much! it makes me so proud


good I'm glad I could be of some help  and that's good your dog opens up to other dogs


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> good I'm glad I could be of some help  and that's good your dog opens up to other dogs


yea she has the "boxer box" she uses her paws alot! its so cute!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would have said "thanks for telling me"
she was looking out for seniors and small dogs.

your dog wasn't upset and shouldn't be either.



DCluver33 said:


> I know i'm going story crazy today sorry guys
> I just got back from a walk with Dodger and some lady drives toward me turns around and yells out the passenger side window, "is your dog friendly?" obviously eyeing Dodger like he's going to jump through the car window and eat her. I gave her a weird look and reply "yes he's very friendly loves everybody and everything" I asked her why and if she wanted to come out and meet him. She replies "it's just there's a lot of senior citizens and small dogs around this area" I kinda stood there staring at her like why would you say that. She continues to stare at Dodger and me with a look of hate and disgust and then drives off.
> 
> anyone else have strange encounters like this?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i would have said "thanks for telling me"
> she was looking out for seniors and small dogs.
> 
> your dog wasn't upset and shouldn't be either.


my issue wasn't with what she said it was how she said it and how she acted. When she was telling me she sounded like a know it all and that my dog was going to attack her, the senior citizens, and their small defenseless dogs. I wasn't really upset i was just shocked that she would say something like that with an attitude.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> my issue wasn't with what she said it was how she said it and how she acted. When she was telling me she sounded like a know it all and that my dog was going to attack her, the senior citizens, and their small defenseless dogs. I wasn't really upset i was just shocked that she would say something like that with an attitude.


i know where your coming from, some people just treat you like your a crimanal for having a certain dog, and it isnt always what they say its how they say it.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> yea she has the "boxer box" she uses her paws alot! its so cute!


awwwwwwww she's boxing. :wub: the people across from me had two boxers that never got a walk well they would get in to fights and i guess one day they got in a really bad fight and one either killed the other or injured it really bad and they got rid of it and the one that remained they either just let it loose or it got out.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> i know where your coming from, some people just treat you like your a crimanal for having a certain dog, and it isnt always what they say its how they say it.


thank you I always tell my students it's not what you say but HOW you say it because there's a BIG difference


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

uh oh  thats not good ownership! one of the folks that live around us had a dog in their yard and a rot jumped the fence and attacked him.. becasue the owner didnt care if he was loose or not


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> thank you I always tell my students it's not what you say but HOW you say it because there's a BIG difference


yea, like if some one said politely it is the right way and you will get better reactions but if they dont its rude.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> uh oh  thats not good ownership! one of the folks that live around us had a dog in their yard and a rot jumped the fence and attacked him.. becasue the owner didnt care if he was loose or not


yea i was really really POed when I heard about them keeping two very high energy puppies and not walking them what so ever and keeping them both in the garage when they should have either not had boxers to begin with or kept one in the garage and one on the patio. then i was livid when i heard that one got injured possible killed and they let the other one wander off.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> yea i was really really POed when I heard about them keeping two very high energy puppies and not walking them what so ever and keeping them both in the garage when they should have either not had boxers to begin with or kept one in the garage and one on the patio. then i was livid when i heard that one got injured possible killed and they let the other one wander off.


yea.. its sad when people cant treat or take care of their animals right, or when people buy puppies and put them in pounds. if you cant take care of a puppie/dog dont get one


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

someone i new had a JRT pup and they got rid of him because he 'went' on the carpet and chewed things! well duh! he is a puppy!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

<delete> 

Cause im an idiot


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> yea.. its sad when people cant treat or take care of their animals right, or when people buy puppies and put them in pounds. if you cant take care of a puppie/dog dont get one


my point exactly my best friend lives with her hubby, son, and her in-laws and she wanted to give the psychotic lab up for adoption or to a no kill shelter but her MIL wanted to keep her and now she's extremely fat and extremely dog aggressive the only dog she'll tolerate is Harley my friends Pit Bull and that's only if she's out there with them because Indy (the psychotic lab) tries to pull stuff and if she can't get to the dog to kill it she'll redirect her aggression towards the handler. it's sad Indy should be in a better home but the MIL won't give her up.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

aw... thats so sad..


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> aw... thats so sad..


it is. OT HAHA Dodger is sleeping on his back lol silly pup


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> it is. OT HAHA Dodger is sleeping on his back lol silly pup


aww!! shilo never lays on her back! lol she is curled up in a ball right now hahaha


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> aww!! shilo never lays on her back! lol she is curled up in a ball right now hahaha


he always lays on his back especially if he's really comfortable with his surroundings. he's only done that once at a little league game and he was laying right next to me nice to know he trusts me to protect him when he's in that vulnerable state lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> <delete>
> 
> Cause im an idiot


lol no you're not lol


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

aww thats so cute! and sweet


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> aww thats so cute! and sweet


yea I'm Steph btw


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was at the Vet the other day, Sin and I were sitting by a lady and her fat barking Lab. Sinister was sitting next to me being a good quiet boy and this older lady walks in and asks the lady with the Lab if her dog is friendly as the dog is barking at her and the lady says yes so she pets the Lab and then looks at Sinister and says to the owner of the Lab "This breed is always so gentle and nice, they are great dogs, I cant say the same for other breeds." Then she walked to the other side of the room and shot glances at Sinister. 

My dog was the well behaved quiet one that recieved no attention.

The other lady and her fat, obnoxious, not well behaved Lab recieved all the attention.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I was at the Vet the other day, Sin and I were sitting by a lady and her fat barking Lab. Sinister was sitting next to me being a good quiet boy and this older lady walks in and asks the lady with the Lab if her dog is friendly as the dog is barking at her and the lady says yes so she pets the Lab and then looks at Sinister and says to the owner of the Lab "This breed is always so gentle and nice, they are great dogs, I cant say the same for other breeds." Then she walked to the other side of the room and shot glances at Sinister.
> 
> My dog was the well behaved quiet one that recieved no attention.
> 
> The other lady and her fat, obnoxious, not well behaved Lab recieved all the attention.


:rofl:.......did you throw the lady and her dog a cookie!!!!...poor Sin, he's gettin rocked these days!!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gib Laut said:


> :rofl:.......did you throw the lady and her dog a cookie!!!!...poor Sin, he's gettin rocked these days!!!!!!


You know there have been alot of GSD haters lately. What the heck is going on? You know that commercial where people get smacked upside the head and then they say "Should have had a V8" I think this thing needs to start happening to the GSD haters. Smack them in the head and say "Should have kept your mouth shut"


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I was at the Vet the other day, Sin and I were sitting by a lady and her fat barking Lab. Sinister was sitting next to me being a good quiet boy and this older lady walks in and asks the lady with the Lab if her dog is friendly as the dog is barking at her and the lady says yes so she pets the Lab and then looks at Sinister and says to the owner of the Lab "This breed is always so gentle and nice, they are great dogs, I cant say the same for other breeds." Then she walked to the other side of the room and shot glances at Sinister.
> 
> My dog was the well behaved quiet one that recieved no attention.
> 
> The other lady and her fat, obnoxious, not well behaved Lab recieved all the attention.


 
WOW! People are just down right RUDE, I can't believe it! Idk what i'm going to do when someone shoots a rude one at me when I get my GSD. NOT looking forward to it!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> WOW! People are just down right RUDE, I can't believe it! Idk what i'm going to do when someone shoots a rude one at me when I get my GSD. NOT looking forward to it!


I get defensive, more than half the time I will say something. My dog is like my child, dont make fun of, be rude, or call my child names, your just asking for trouble. Not only is it disrespectful but it's down right uncalled for. 

I love my big boy, I would do anything for him, even if it means boxing an old lady


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> You know there have been alot of GSD haters lately. What the heck is going on? You know that commercial where people get smacked upside the head and then they say "Should have had a V8" I think this thing needs to start happening to the GSD haters. Smack them in the head and say "Should have kept my mouth shut"


haha, no kidding! I was walking my dog a few weeks ago when a golden retriever came out at us, the owner said "oh, he's fine" and then BAM he attacked!!! I really wish people would stop "assuming" things all the time it's terrible!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I get defensive, more than half the time I will say something. My dog is like my child, dont make fun of, be rude, or call my child names, your just asking for trouble. Not only is it disrespectful but it's down right uncalled for.
> 
> I love my big boy, I would do anything for him, even if it means boxing an old lady


I'm pretty sure I would get defensive as well...maybe not the best thing, but I put up with rude people all the time at my job and when Im off the clock I don't feel like I should have to put up with it!! lol! I had a lady once freak out at my husky/gsd puppy becuase he was a "rottweiler"! You should have seen her evil stare!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

PupperLove said:


> I'm pretty sure I would get defensive as well...maybe not the best thing, but I put up with rude people all the time at my job and when Im off the clock I don't feel like I should have to put up with it!! lol! I had a lady once freak out at my husky/gsd puppy becuase he was a "rottweiler"! You should have seen her evil stare!


 
I hear you! I work at a Hospital and I am very friendly here and when patients are upset and they yell at me I take it because I am supposed to and I know that they are just scared and sick so I understand. But if I am off the clock and someone is rude to me or gives me attitude.... WATCH OUT :angryfire:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

To the OP, that person was either the older lady with a small dog, or was looking out for her mother who may be afraid of large dogs. Still her comment, said in a snotty tone, was not called for, but I bet she felt better for saying that.

I agree that it is not only what is said but how it is said.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Caledon said:


> To the OP, that person was either the older lady with a small dog, or was looking out for her mother who may be afraid of large dogs. Still her comment, said in a snotty tone, was not called for, but I bet she felt better for saying that.
> 
> I agree that it is not only what is said but how it is said.


yup like I said i wasn't upset that she voiced her concerns i appreciate them really. not everyone likes big dogs i get that. it was how she said it and the looks she was giving me


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I try to give people the benefit of the doubt and be nice. The true ambassador to the GSD breed will be the owner/handler focused on first.
> Many people have had bad experiences with the breed, I know of one case that just happened a couple nights ago. A FB friend had her GSD out walking(luckily w/out her two children tagging along) and another GSD broke out of his home and attacked her dog. She had to go to an E-vet for treatment.
> 
> We want to show the best side and it starts with us as the handler~if we take attitudes against the people who may be ignorant or afraid, then it just keeps the judgement alive.
> ...


 


I agree with you, by being defensive and snippy we perpetuate the myth, by acting the part . I was returning from training on Sunday and had to get shavings for my horses, it was way too hot to leave Gavin in the truck so I brought him in with me, the feed store is one of those Purina Great American Feed Stores, they allow dogs on leash and the place is always very busy, it's huge. I went straight to the counter to buy my shavings and had Gavin sit at my side, which he did, all of the sudden this little girl celebrating her 6th Birthday runs up behind me to pet the dog, I was able to block her with my leg, and asked if she would like to pet him, she of course did, and Gavin happily licked her face, the little girls mother said she about died when she saw her run up to a " big old mean German Shepherd" I said, well thats the thing, bad dogs are made by bad people, the breed isn't born any meaner than any other. The woman and her husband came and just stroked and patted Gavin, as did a lot of patrons, he of course soaked it up, little did any of them know that not 30 minutes earlier Gavin had his first real bite on a sleeve. LOL!!!!

I than hit the gas station on my way home and while gassing up Gavin had his big old head out the window watching me, a guy with his family coming back from the river with their boat came up and asked if Gavin was mean cause he would really love to get a good look at him, I opened the door and let the family pet him, they had Labs that they took boating with them, but he admitted Shepherds had always been his favorite dogs, everyone turned him off of them telling him they had nasty temperaments, I laughed and said pet my nasty boy, he was in love and kept saying that is one beautiful dog, I have to have one before I die, I told him to just be sure to go through reputable breeders and he would be happy.

I have found that so many people just LOVE this breed, I have had 99% good comments as opposed to 1% bad, from an idiot. I love helping to dispell and change people's opinions of our dogs and create new fans.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> I have found that so many people just LOVE this breed, I have had 99% good comments as opposed to 1% bad, from an idiot. I love helping to dispell and change people's opinions of our dogs and create new fans.


Me too that's the only bad/rude comment I've gotten since I adopted him in December all the other people we've come across love him and always say how sweet. pretty/good looking and well behaved he is. :wub:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> yea I'm Steph btw


 
woops sorry i got off the other night  im breana


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

shilorio said:


> woops sorry i got off the other night  im breana


haha it's ok


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Shadow our female pup was out for a walk a few months ago with my son. So at the time she would have only been about 4 months old. According to my son she was walking along nicely tail wagging, generally happy. A lady with a little yappy dog and a pram rounds the corner several houses away and starts shouting at my son to get across the road and to keep that dog away from her baby. It took my son several secs to realize that she was talking to him. The woman apparently kept walking towards my son and Shadow and screaming, so my son stepped into the yard he was next to until the lady passed. Apparently her dog was going spastic the whole time. Shadow was none phased until they had to move, but even then she just barked a few times. I was really peeved when I heard this. At first I thought maybe she'd had a bad experience then I thought maybe she knows her dog is out of control. Then I just got annoyed again, she shouldn't be walking her crazy dog when she has a pram if she can't control both!! I to have 3 little yappy dogs, 2 that I know are unpredictable. Shadow the GS is much much much better behaved.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Shadow's mum said:


> Shadow our female pup was out for a walk a few months ago with my son. So at the time she would have only been about 4 months old. According to my son she was walking along nicely tail wagging, generally happy. A lady with a little yappy dog and a pram rounds the corner several houses away and starts shouting at my son to get across the road and to keep that dog away from her baby. It took my son several secs to realize that she was talking to him. The woman apparently kept walking towards my son and Shadow and screaming, so my son stepped into the yard he was next to until the lady passed. Apparently her dog was going spastic the whole time. Shadow was none phased until they had to move, but even then she just barked a few times. I was really peeved when I heard this. At first I thought maybe she'd had a bad experience then I thought maybe she knows her dog is out of control. Then I just got annoyed again, she shouldn't be walking her crazy dog when she has a pram if she can't control both!! I to have 3 little yappy dogs, 2 that I know are unpredictable. Shadow the GS is much much much better behaved.


wow what a witch lol I don't get people at all, people are really really strange the woman could have easily walked on the other side of the street and not said a word. Next time your son should just ignore her and keep walking lol. isn't it funny how bigger dogs tend to be more well behaved than little dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It makes me sad to hear the horror stories. I was at the school today talking to the guidance counselor and mentioned I have a GSD that just passed her TDI and how she really likes kids. She responsed with how good that was because so many GSDs are aggressive like her friends. Huh? They aren't supposed to be. I told her that was either poor breeding or no socialization. She admitted her friends GSDs had no socialization and perhaps that, combined with them being littermates, could be the reason. All I could say was "not everyone should own a GSD". It's very sad.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

There is a leerburg article on puppy socialization that explains that one attack on your puppy can make it dog aggressive for life. If you have a puppy this is really important if you want a dog that is not dog aggressive. The article also explains how he carries a large stick with him for strange dog encounters and if after trying to scare it off verbally and with body language the strange dog still comes up he gives it a bonk on the head. 

I know that we need to be ambassadors for the breed so to speak, but I don't allow strange dogs near my pup when we walk. I'm trying to bond with him and having a bad experience creates a ton more work trying to show your dog that not all other dogs\people are bad. I'd rather deal right now with smacking the strange dog rather than have to deal with a fear aggressive dog for the rest of his life. Just because a dog is little doesn't mean it can't traumatize your big GSD.


----------

